# Kalamata - where to buy portable hard drive?



## Emil (Jan 3, 2011)

500gb or 1tb

I will be visiting Kalamata shortly and my greek is very limited so help appreciated.

There's no such shops where I am at present.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,
Have a look at:-
http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/computing/storage-hard-disk-drives-and-usb-sticks/external-hdd

Shop is in the main street of Kalamata towards the old quarter. If you do not know Kalamata go to the main town square and with the sea behind you walk directly up the main shopping street (pedestrianised) until you nearly reach the end, the store is on your left. Also try a shop slighly before Kosobolos called PUBLIC


----------

